# TTrrrrrrrrrrrr......



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Is it just me or does this guy come across as one of lifes a*seholes?! 

I browse this forum every now and again and it seems that every thread I've read this t*sser has posted some kind of negative cr*p that adds nothing to the thread whatsoever and just puts people off wanting to be part of the forum.

That's a shame because I'm positive that 99% of the people on here are good guys (or gals).

TTrrrrrrrrr... you obviously have a chip on your shoulder the size of a log about something, have you tried counselling? And yes fair enough maybe I could do with some anger management .

Anyway..rant over.

Christian


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

[smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

you are SO right my friend!

But then again

every forum needs its Troll (btw shouldnt this be in the flame room? ;D )


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Don't agree...TTrrrrrrr is one of the people who keeps on defending the TT against all the people who keep putting the TT down....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're all possionate about TT's or we wouldn't be here.... I just wish we were all equally tolerant as well... but that's the world we live in I guess.... :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

BTW - I think TTrr is a lady? :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTrr has expressed his/her views about the value that the new V6 will offer to himself/herself which are plain negative.

I think this is fine as he/she will not be buying one of them. But for the rest of us, we can decide ourselves.

So because TTrr doesn't personally believe that the V6 is good for hiim/her it doesn't mean it is not good for the rest of us.

After all TTrr is entitled to a personal view...like all of us do in this forum.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

On another thread somewhere I asked for a comment from the long lost and lamented Hugo Wattleseed.

Maybe TTrrrrrrrrrr is trying to take over his 'role' 

I miss Hugo anyway :'(


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cock.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Cock.


Bad day at Staverton Park Gary???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Bad day at Staverton Park Gary??? Â


CC Hatfield.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Cock.


Short and to the point as always ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Cock.


What do you mean exactly :-* 
;D ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Has anyone met TTrrrrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Whilst I don't agree with TTRrrrrrs negative view of the V6, he/she is entitled to their opinion, and I dont think that warrants a flame thread :-/


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Whilst I don't agree with TTRrrrrrs negative view of the V6, he/she is entitled to their opinion, and I dont think that warrants a flame thread Â :-/


But Carlos on the other hand.....that guy really IS a cock ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> But Carlos on the other hand.....that guy really IS a cock ;D


I know. I know. I know.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have a cock too...does this make me a cock?  ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> I have a cock too...does this make me a cock?


and bull.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> I have a cock too...does this make me a cock? Â  ;D


Its not that that makes you a cock...


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

PaulSTT wrote:


> On another thread somewhere I asked for a comment from the long lost and lamented Hugo Wattleseed.
> 
> Maybe TTrrrrrrrrrr is trying to take over his 'role'
> 
> I miss Hugo anyway


I reckon it is Hugo or maybe his missus


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I have a cock too...does this make me a cock? Â  ;D


You don't need a cock, to be a cock, ... cock  Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> PaulSTT wrote:
> 
> I reckon it is Hugo or maybe his missus


But I thought he was shacked up with Julian?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Its not that that makes you a cock...


[David Coleman voice]

one nil

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> You don't need a cock, to be a cock, ... cock Â  Â


I disagree!! Would you ever call cock a woman? NO!! 

PaulB...dare to elaborate a bit on your statement?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I disagree!! Would you ever call cock a woman? Â NO!!


Yes.

Cock; different things, V:

1: Cock - Male bird, domestic fowl, with wings and feathers, small brain, limited intelligence.
2: Cock - slang for Penis
3: "Cock up" - to mess things up
4: Cock - (cockney) slang for friend, buddy (not in yoyr case V)

Vlastan, it's doesn't make any difference if you have a cock, or are without one.

Vlastan, 'Cock', you are viewed as being a cock, cock Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ahhh...I love learning English!! Didn't know the first meaning of the word cock!!

I guess it is better to be a cock than a cock sucker then!! ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Ahhh...I love learning English!! Didn't know the first meaning of the word Cock


Oh well, glad you understand now V. You still have lots of English words, and phrases to learn, don't you V?



> I guess it is better to be a cock than a cock sucker then!!


As you've obviously _done both_ Â Lord V, yes you're entitled to an opinion. Just carry on being a cock then Â  Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I certainly haven't done both!!

I was referring to some other cock suckers around here!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just read the last few posts and its really interesting stuff !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John...please feel free to dive in!! Paul gives free English language lessons!! 

...what is your view on cocks and cock suckers then? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No comment thanks. :-X


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Vlastan you are one big cock, it's as simple as that Â 

Mind you, as you are _that_ Â simple, you won't understand Â 

I think it's about time we had another Lisa. forum award Â  John TTotal tripped over himself stepping in at the last moment on the 'last one to post/forum's "s" "p" award recently, and took your crown, Lord V. (John, how did you do that Â :)

OK, how about the Forums "biggest cock" award this time.

And the prize is a trip down the [smiley=toilet.gif] for you V, along with all your forum crappy one liners Â  Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did I start something?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh no ere we go again...garycock's back ! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Oh no ere we go again...garycock's back ! :


I'll take that as a compliment from you sir.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A nods as good as a wink to a blind bat ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> PaulB...dare to elaborate a bit on your statement?


Off course...

Your persona on this forum is that of a cock. Clear now?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Off course...
> 
> Your persona on this forum is that of a cock. Clear now?


 ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Utter Shite ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...I was moderated!! OK I will leave his face untouched then!! After all he will piss off soon as he is selling his TT!!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> LOL...I was moderated!! OK I will leave his face untouched then!! After all he will piss off soon as he is selling his TT!! Â


I presume this is aimed at me... Just to put your mind at rest, I have no plan to 'piss off' as I enjoy this place. I think there is a proven history of people who do not have TTs (either waiting for delivery or previous owners) being active members of this site.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I think there is a proven history of people who do not have TTs (either waiting for delivery or previous owners) being active members of this site.


Don't forget the ones that have never owned a TT ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

How could I forget you Paul? ;D


----------

